
If Encryption Laws Go Through, Australia May Lose Apple - TimTheTinker
https://tendaily.com.au/news/australia/a181206zli/if-encryption-laws-go-through-australia-may-lose-apple-20181206
======
stock_toaster
It would be nice if there actually /was/ some major blowback. Maybe it would
make elected officials in other countries think twice about doing similar
stupid shit like this.

I doubt it would, but I can hope.

------
phoe-krk
What is the scope of this law with relation to foreigners? I do not think the
bill mentions that only Australians can be targeted by the inquiry from the
government - it mentions any person who develops software allowing people to
communicate. To me, this means that the government can reach out to any person
in the world, and, if they tell anyone or refuse to cooperate, they commit an
Australian crime, in which case, extradition may be requested and occur,
leading the person to be brought to Australia, judged, and imprisoned there.

IANAL and I do hope that my train of thought is horribly wrong somewhere,
because if the above is true, then every software developer in Argentina,
Austria, Belgium, Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Finland, France, Germany, Greece,
Hong Kong, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Republic of
Korea, Latvia, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Mexico, Monaco, Netherlands, Norway,
Paraguay, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, South Africa, Spain, Sweden,
Switzerland, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, United States, Uruguay, Venezuela,
Vietnam, Albania, Bolivia, Colombia, Cuba, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti,
Iraq, Liberia, Nicaragua, Panama, Peru, Romania, San Marino, Yugoslavia,
Akrotiri and Dhekelia, Anguilla, Antigua and Barbuda, Bahamas, Bangladesh,
Barbados, Belize, Bermuda, Botswana, British Antarctic Territory, British
Indian Ocean Territory, British Virgin Islands, Brunei Darussalam, Cayman
Islands, Cyprus, Dominica, Falkland Islands, Gambia, Ghana, Gibraltar,
Grenada, Guyana, Jamaica, Kenya, Lesotho, Malawi, Maldives, Malta, Mauritius,
Montserrat, Namibia, Nigeria, Pakistan, Pitcairn, Henderson, Ducie and Oeno
Islands, Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Singapore, South Georgia and South Sandwich
Islands, Sri Lanka, St Helena, Saint Helena, St Kitts and Nevis, St Lucia, St
Vincent and the Grenadines, Swaziland, Tanzania, Trinidad and Tobago, Turks
and Caicos Islands, Uganda, Zambia, Zimbabwe, Slovenia, Bosnia, Herzegovina,
Cambodia, Canada, Cook Islands, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia,
Fiji, Iceland, Japan, Jordan, Kiribati, Kyrgyzstan, Lebanon, Lithuania, FYR
Macedonia, Marshall Islands, Montenegro, Nauru, Papua New Guinea, Serbia,
Slovakia, Solomon Islands, Thailand, Tonga, Tuvalu, United Kingdom, Vanuatu
and Western Samoa [1] may now be forced by Australian law to commit espionage
against their will.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extradition_law_in_Australia#C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extradition_law_in_Australia#Countries_with_which_Australia_has_extradition_arrangements)

------
Bucephalus355
Throughout history, the movement of Empire has been Westward (so much so it
basically is Eastward almost).

Persia, Greece, Rome, Amsterdam, Britain, America...???

A kind of mythical future prediction I’ve heard is that of Australia emerging
as an empire. An Atlantis like New America with the similar protection of
large oceans. Perhaps India as well (notice the continuity of the old English
Empire). Rugged mountains to the North for defense, and monsoon swept oceans
to the South as well.

Anyway sucks that they passed this bill, kind of like the Clipper-chip in the
US in the 90’s...

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _the movement of Empire has been Westward_

So we're going to ignore the Mughals, the Mongols, the Aztecs, the Inca, the
Zulu and the Han?

------
jammygit
What does this mean for Fastmail users? Is it that government data access
requests no longer have to be disclosed?

------
nemoniac
That's a pretty loaded headline.

How about: Apple may lose Australia?

------
gowld
Nothing in the article substatiates or even mentions the headline about Apple.
Apple operates iCloud in China where Chinese government has keys to decrypt
everything.

